# How your dog sees the world



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My friend sent me this video. I found it quite cute and thought I should share.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Made me laugh! Really cute


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Usually in black and white! He he, Cute video!! made me giggle!!


----------

